# ecus and modules



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

could u force induction without getting a reprogrammed ecu but instead getting a boost controller and a perfomrnace control module to piggy back the stock ecu?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

rios said:


> *could u force induction without getting a reprogrammed ecu but instead getting a boost controller and a perfomrnace control module to piggy back the stock ecu? *


outside of a standalone your car would run like crap. you can turn down boost I guess with a boost controller to make your car run better, but how far do you want to turn it down before you wonder why did you threw on the turbo in the first place...


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

i see. hmm, time to dtart saving...yet again!


----------

